# Marriage related.



## Nelly9 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello, so I need help, I'm an African who's been been to Italy on several occasions my first time on a business visa, second on a visa D and subsequent times on a tourist visa(I've also been to a couple of European countries) like right now I have a tourist visa. I met my fiance almost two years ago and we've been together a year and half, he proposed 2 months ago, he's italian and I'm african he's anxious to get hitched before my current visa runs out in 3weeks since it might not be enough time to get my documents in place. He brought up the idea to get married in Denmark(we've both been there and have fond memories)the Las Vegas of Europe. My question is, if we get married in Denmark would it be legal in Italy? And does anyone know the timeframe it would take to make it legal in Italy(assuming it's not legal in Italy)and since we plan on living in Italy(at least for now since we have a bad case of wanderlust) how long till I get a permesso to allow me take up another job?I work in a specialized field and I don't doubt my job chances.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If it's legal in Denmark it's legal in Italy. Assuming you have a marriage certificate translated it shouldn't take more than the time to wait in line.

But if you don't have your documents in order will the Danes allow you to get married?


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

get married in UK. Simple process


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

maureensco said:


> get married in UK. Simple process


We looked into this as well for other reasons. Denmark is by far the quickest way to get married and you are right to describe it as the Las Vegas of Europe.

The UK is a longer process and are much more inclined to look into backgrounds before marriage, not assuming anything is wrong of course, it can just cause delays. My Italian sister in law married a Ugandan in the UK and from what I remember there were a few delays while documents were being processed and they were being interviewed.

As Nick said once you have your marriage certificate you will need it translated by an "Offical Translator" from your partners commune. This can take a day and should cost no more than €100. Once you have the translated version you can present it to the comune and you will have the Italian version.... well they will.... but you can ask for a copy...

I would recommend Denmark if time is of the essence.

Kenzo


----------

